# Kelcats mum



## skydiver (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Kelvin i beleive today is your mums funeral,we will be thinking of you and your family today and i speak for all of us.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thinking of you and your family.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Kelvin thinking of you on this sad day but at least the family will stand united together each giving you strength to get through it.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Thinking of you today.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

We are thinking of you today,

Take care all of you and be strong together


Anne & Tony


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi so sorry to hear your news and I will be thinking of you today.
Nette


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

We will be thinking of you today.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Funeral*

Yes thanks Skydiver, I had forgotten about Kelvin's Mum's Funeral.

Thoughts are with you.

TM


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We are thinking of you and your family today Kelvin, Alan.


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Kelvin

Like the others we'll be thinking of you today as well.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

This may sound a strange and odd thing to say but I truly hope Kelvin and his family can 'enjoy' today! 

When we buried my wonderful Mum, the day I had always dreaded throughout my life, was believe it or not a happy one and all those that loved and respected my Mum were there to pay tribute to her. We laughed and we cried together as we all remembered her lovely warm qualities and my Mum's zany sense of humour brought about many an hilarious story that day! 

To be honest, I think we all found the day to be one where instead of mourning her passing, we spent it celebrating her life and for those that loved, respected and admired my Mum, it was a day filled with memories of a truly wonderful lady! 

I hope today is a positive one for you too Kelvin and my thoughts are with you and your family.

Sue


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Thoughts are with you and your family. I hope given the circumstances the press let you alone today.


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Thank you all so much for your kind thoughts. 

We buried our mum today -there was a huge turnout - but the press seemed to respect the police's request not to attend, and several of the officers involved came as well. I'm non religious but the vicar spoke very nicely about mum - my brother & sister did the eulogy & I spoke afterwards at the family only internment & then at the wake. 
To see how warmly and affectionately my Mum was remembered by the local community & her professional one was a blessing - to realise no-one knew how awful her personal life had become also brought home the realisation that these awful events can happen to anyone. My brother & I are in the process of launching a fund raising appeal in our mum's name, well in the name of all mum's really, and I will probably post about that in the coming months. 

We did a display of pictures from my mum's life & put up some of the cards & letters we received - I also put up some of the posts from MHF - I remain overwhelmed by the support & kindness that people on here have shown me & thereby my family - a lot of people commented on the kind words written. 

In Memory of my Mum, and for anyone recently bereaved I'd lke to add this, not my own words, but words from the heart: 

Do not stand at my grave and weep 
I am not there 
I do not sleep 

I am the thousand winds that blow 
I am the diamond glints on snow 
I am the sun on golden grain 
I am that sweet autumnal rain 

When you awake in the mornings hush 
I am the swift uplifting rush 
of quiet birds in circled flight 
I am those stars that shine at night 

Do not stand at my grave and cry 
I am not there 
I did not die 



K&C


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Kelvin

That is a lovely poem. I'm so glad the press gave you and your family peace today.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Kelvin reading your words makes me smile, as you were so angry at the begining of all this and now you have mellowed and become a son that any mother would be proud of and I bet your mother was looking down on you and smiling.
The whole family has united and stood together what a wonderful thing to happen from something so bad.
You will need that strength when the case comes to court.
Love to you all Mavis and Ray


----------



## skydiver (Jan 12, 2010)

God bless your MUM Kelvin you,your family and your MUMS friends were very lucky to have known such a wonderful person. Take care Vince


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Kel

The poem that you have posted is one that I combined with another when my own Mum died and I read it out, but I can't remember now just how I combined it...............we also had the song 'Roses are red my love' by Bobby Vinton played as I remembered her singing it years ago, she loved roses and even now if I hear that song a shiver goes down my spine.
http://www.lyricsdepot.com/bobby-vinton/roses-are-red-my-love.html and I will always remember on the day of the funeral, my Sister commented ref the words 'then I went far away and you found someone new' cos our Dad went to war........but Mum waited and didn't find someone new.

I also like this and hope that it gives you some comfort too.

Once, in a little pond, in the muddy water under the lily pads, there lived a little water beetle in a community of water beetles. They lived a simple and comfortable life in the pond with few disturbances and interruptions. Once in a while, sadness would come to the community when one of their fellow beetles would climb the stem of a lily pad and would never be seen again. They knew when this happened; their friend was dead, gone forever.

Then, one day, one little water beetle felt an irresistible urge to climb up that stem. However, he was determined that he would not leave forever. He would come back and tell his friends what he had found at the top. When he reached the top and climbed out of the water onto the surface of the lily pad, he was so tired, and the sun felt so warm, that he decided he must take a nap. As he slept, his body changed and when he woke up, he had turned into a beautiful blue-tailed dragonfly with broad wings and a slender body designed for flying.

So, fly he did! And, as he soared he saw the beauty of a whole new world and a far superior way of life to what he had never known existed. Then he remembered his beetle friends and how they were thinking by now he was dead. He wanted to go back to tell them, and explain to them that he was now more alive than he had ever been before. His life had been fulfilled rather than ended. But, his new body would not go down into the water. He could not get back to tell his friends the good news. Then he understood that their time would come, when they, too, would know what he now knew. So, he raised his wings and flew off into his joyous new life!


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Kelcat - thanks for sharing


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your loss Kelvin, I missed the original post, We share the thoughts of others, words fail me on these occasions.

Kev and Liz


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Our thoughts are with you at this sad time.


----------



## delphin (Aug 27, 2009)

Thinking of you today


----------

